# MY NEW FORTUNE FISH



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

*FORTUNE FISH*


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great colors


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about.








You just don't see pearls like these every day.
Good pickup bro. He looks real nice and will change dramatically.
These fish are slower to progress but once they do, it seems to be overnight.
KOK will pop out from no where. There is a unique feeding schedule for this type of fish that seems strange; however it works. PM me or ask Anthony about it.

Another strong point for these types of fish are their fins and tail.
Just look at them and you know what I mean.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

CK....you there??


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thats an ok fish i guess. im geting a smaller 1. from the same breeder.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> *thats an ok fish i guess*._ im geting a smaller 1. from the same breeder._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW......WHO THE BREEDER?........ONLY ONE RIGHT ANSWER......AND ARE YOU GETING THAT GM TOO........


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well its a breeder i know. and hopefully i get the gm too, but im heading for a comunity and i don't think FF and GM's will make a good comunity in a 72-Gal.

Ck.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> well its a breeder i know. and hopefully i get the gm too, but im heading for a comunity and i don't think FF and GM's will make a good comunity in a 72-Gal.
> 
> Ck.


will there is only one breeder of this type it a feei-tsuey FF and it for MR. CHEN aka MR. RAREFISH....so look at he's fish ok ......and will your FF be free like your GM .............









http://www.flowerhornrus.com/rarefishsff.htm


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> well its a breeder i know. and hopefully i get the gm too, but im heading for a comunity and i don't think FF and GM's will make a good comunity in a 72-Gal.
> 
> Ck.


Total BS!!!
Nobody breeds these fish except one man.
Z got the right info.

Becareful and watch out for peddlers who claim to have breed these fish.
As of to date, know body knows the make up of these fish except for the breeder himself, AKA Rarefish. A few have tried but they are not the same.

Oh BTW that fish above is more than just OK.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

not very familiar w/ FF...but the fish does look good...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Round Head said:


> well its a breeder i know. and hopefully i get the gm too, but im heading for a comunity and i don't think FF and GM's will make a good comunity in a 72-Gal.
> 
> Ck.


Total BS!!!
Nobody breeds these fish except one man.
Z got the right info.

Becareful and watch out for peddlers who claim to have breed these fish.
As of to date, know body knows the make up of these fish except for the breeder himself, AKA Rarefish. A few have tried but they are not the same.

*Oh BTW that fish above is more than just OK*.








[/quote]
THX MAN


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats going to grow into an awesome fish! Nice find!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Thats going to grow into an awesome fish! Nice find!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Oh BTW that fish above is more than just OK.


Words taken right out of my mouth







Awesome fish!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

From the red dorsel I almost want to say theres umbie in that blood line somewhere although there might be a couple other cichlids with this trait. But at any rate nice, ok really really nice fish. I like it way better than flowerhorns.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

now theres a nice flowerhorn. fortune fish are very nice fish. wether they get a kok or not, they will grow up with very unique coloration. you should be very happy with that fish.

and there are several different breeders of fortune fish, but Mr. rare is the first to offer them to us over here in the states.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

very nice

you and roundhead got the best looking hybrids on this site.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

VENOM said:


> very nice
> 
> you and roundhead got the best looking hybrids on this site.


thx man


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

moving to pictures and videos


----------

